# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  A mbështesni një Shqipëri Etnike?

## The Dardha

```

SHQIPERI ETNIKE PER NJEREZ ME ETNITETIN ME TE VJETER NE BALLKAN 



```




> SHQIPERINE E BEJNE VETEM SHQIPETARET


 Shkruani mendimin tuaj.

----------


## illiriani

kush nuk eshte per Shqiperi Etnike
atij i rafte fort ne zemer nje pike!

----------


## london999

A jemi per nje Shqiperi Etnike?

pergjigjeja ime: PO e Fuqishme

----------


## Reiart

Pergjigja eshte nje dhe e pa diskutueshme. PO PO PO.
Shqiperia e shqiptareve vdekje tredhetareve.

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. illiriani01 me kujdes me mallkimet se po na vdes NANO e na meti shqiperia pa president e vja me det per ne pastaj  :ngerdheshje:  .  per gjigjja ime eshte po.

----------


## The Dardha

Deri tani po me pelqejne sondazhet... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JeLiAh

Eshte nje ide madheshtore!Te gjithe besoj jane dakort?!Ne fakt eshte bukur te mendosh te gjitha trojet e bashkuara,por a eshte e mundur?? 
Mendo,kosovar,çame,labe te gjithe bashke qe hane kokat me njeri tjetrin.Kush thote se do te shkojne mire i genjen mendja.Dihet se si eshte i garuar shqipetari.Prandaj me mire secili ZOT ne shtepine e vet dhe per ata qe shikjne enderra,le te mashtrojne veten me iden se nje dite do te mblidhemi te tere bashke! (dhe ne te njejten kohe do te plaste lufta civile me e madhe e te tera koherave)NEJSE...ne fund te fundit sikur te behet realitet do te ishte gje e madhe!!!!!!!

                                               ((((((Ciao)))))

----------


## s0ni

:ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  
Pergjigja ime eshte PO

----------


## The Dardha

Secili eshte i lire te shprehi mendimin e tij, por mendimi im eshte qe shqiperine e bejne vetem shqiptaret, cte keqe ka te jetuarit bashke zhvillim merr edhe vendi moj Jeliah, shiko Evropa e Bashkuar EURO, Shtetet e Bashkuara USA, Mberteria e Bashkuar UK, Emiratet e Bashkuara...etj Me thuaj nje vend te bashkuar qe sben perpara??? 
Bashkimi ben fuqine.(Fjale e urte popullore)

----------


## elbasan

Edhe unë them PO PO PO PO PO PO 

Shëndet të gjithëve!

----------


## JeLiAh

Oh ku do kishte me bukur se sa te shihje nje SHQIPERI etnike,te bashkuar.

Do te ishte mire fare.Edhe une per po jam.

Por duhet te jesh pak me kembet ne toke eshte e mundur sipas jush!!!NEJSE...

                                                     (((((Ciao-Ciao)))))

----------


## MEDEA

une jam plotesisht dakort me ty.....
SHQIPERIA ETNIKE ESHTE ME TE VERTETE ENDRRA ME E BUKUR, ME E MADHE DHE ME E PERBASHKET E TE GJITHE SHQIPERTAREVE. megjithate a eshte e mundur????
shqiptari ke nje karakter te tille...( dhe nuk duhet krahasuar me europen apo me ameriken dardha )...qe do te jete gjithmone zot.
dhe ketu historia ka shuuuuume shuuume fakte....
 1. nuk e di a ju kujtohet shteti i pare shqiptar nen udheqjen e Skenderbeut... i cili hoqi te zite e ullirit sa i beri bashke te gjithe principatat qe ziheshin e griheshin midis tyre....pa pare rrezikun e madh qe u vinte nga turku... te tille ishin balshajt, topiajt, loshajt, zenebishajt etj...
 2. ne kohen e mevonshme te ismail bej vlores (ismail qemalit) ... ekzistonte edhe (ne mos gabohem) pleqesia e shqiperise se mesme ...me ne krye esat pashe toptanin qe nuk e njihte qeverine e ismail qemalit 
etj etj etj ka shume shume raste te tilla qe na sjell historia e qe tregojne se shqiptaret kane me te vertete mendje te ndryshme...dhe duke pare ketu edhe karakterin mesdhetar e gjaknxehtesine tipike...del karakteri i tyre intolerant ne kulm.

nuk e di cmendoni por... shqiperia etnike eshte e pamundur te krijohet si politikisht ashtu dhe ekonomikisht...PAVARSISHT SE PSIKOLOGJIKISHT NE JEMI TE GJITHE NE SHQIPERINE ETNIKE.
BYE

ja dhe nje shembull konkret i "tolerances" se shqiptarit jeliah tha qe kam dyshime ne faktin se a do behet e mundur ndonjehere dhe ju iu versulet te gjithe.... keshtu behet shqiperia etnike ...mendo si do i versuleshin camet, kosovareve dhe anasjellats pastaj....

nje i madh ka thene :
"te jemi realiste, kaq mjafton"

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. ashtu eshte njerzit nuk mund te perpythen ne cdo mendim se ateher bota do te jetonete ne parajse... pra shqipetaret mund te ken pikepamje te ndryshme politike a besime e kjo eshte e vertet prandaj ka edhe shume lloje partish qe formohen nga besimet e mendimet e ndryshme qe kan  njerzit. por ama kur vjen puna tek atedheu te gjithe kan je qellim e nje mendim e nje ideal qe shqiperia te jete e bashkuar e madhe. kur vjen puna tek kombi e atedheu njerzit i len menjat besimet politike e fetare e bashkohen per mbrotjen e vendit te atedheut. pavarsisht qe sa parti ka e sa fe ka te gjitha kan ne baze e qellim mbrojtjen e atedheut ta cojen ate sa me perpara, por secili mendon ta coje me rruge te ndryshme, por ama esenca esthe atedheu mbi te gjitha. si demokrati, si republikani e cfare do lloje partie tjeter, si katoliku e muslimanie kan ne baze e si qellim e ideal atedheun e mbrojtja e tij eshte detyre mbi detyra, kur vjen puna tek kombi te gjithe bashkohen behen nje, i ven menjan mendimet. e sa per ameriken, amreika e ka marre kete toke vetem me gjak e me lufte kunder indianve. shqipetaret gjithmon kan qen te bashkuar per nje shqiperi te bashkuar e te madhe.  e pytja nuk qendron a ka mundesi? por pytja behte a duhet te bashkohet shqiperia?? sic e kam then edhe me lart PO e eshte nje po e dal nga zemra e nga shpirti eshte nje po e forte e shume e bindur e jo e lekunder. shqiperia u nda pa drejtesisht e po mbahet e ndare padrejtesisht e sot e kesaj dite. po nje dite te gjithe ishalla u bashkofshim ne nje shqiperi te madhe te bashkuar e demokratike prej verteti.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## MEDEA

....por gjithashtu eshte nje utopi e vertete sepse... po permend ketu aresyen e vetme, madhore...STE LE BOTA!!!!!!!!!!!
bota nuk eshte e interesuar qe shqiptaret te bashkohen, ajo vazhdimisht na ka coptuar... per te na ndare ne pjese, si dhurate per fqinjet, ndoshta tani nuk ka po ate synim...megjithate ka kaluar aq shume kohe sa smerret me njeri me ate pune.
 e valle cte ben te mendosh se tani do te jete gati te te lere te behesh bashke?????
botes i intereson qe shqiperia te jete PIKERISHT keshtu sic eshte, sepse po ti interesonte ndryshe...do te na kishte ndryshuar...
e ketu mund te permendim faktin e pavarsise se kosoves...nqs nuk do te ishte amerika (nato, unchr e te gjithe oraganizmat e tjera te saj) dyshoj thellesisht se kosova sot do ishte e lire...(pa i hequr ketu asgje trimerise e vetmohimit te uçk-se)
JANE SKEMAT MBAREKOMBETARE ATO QE E BEJNE ME TE VERTETE LIGJIN...DHE POPUJT E MEDHENJ HARTUESIT E TYRE.

pastaj te gjithe e permendin shqiperin etnike...por shume pak jane te qarte se ku do te ndodheshin kufijte e saj sot...sepse...NE GJITHE KETO VITE KA NDODHUR ASIMILIMI I POPULLSISE SHQIPTARE, SHPERNGULJA ETJ ETJ... DHE KA ARRITUR PUNA QE NEPER SHUME FSHATRA E QYTETE SHQIPTARE JASHTE KUFIJVE TE SHQIPERISE ...TE KETE TASHME MAXHORANCE POPULLSIE TE HUAJ...GREKE, MAQEDONE, MALAZEZE ETJ.
keshtu qe nqs neser pasneser do te mund te behej dicka per bashkimin e shqiperise...te gjithe keto territore do te ngeleshin serish jashte...sepse shteti tjeter do te thoshte: "keto troje jane me popullsine time" dhe nuk do ishte nje genjeshter.

pse si kujtoni ju se kot ndiqet gjenocidi, shpronesimi, shperngulja me dhune, diskriminimi mbi popujt qe jane jashte kufijve te tyre???

pikrisht per kete fakt...qe ne nje te ardhme nese do te vije rasti ata te thone keto jane trojet tona.

CAMERIA PRAKTIKISHT ESHTE ASIMILUAR KREJT!!!! ATA SHQIPTARE QE JANE ANDEJ DHE QE E MBAJNE VETEN SHQIPTARE, JANE MINORANCE E QUHEN DIASPORE...SIC QUHEN EDHE ARBERESHET...EDHE SHQIPTARET E AMERIKES ETJ.

NQS DO TE ISHTE E MUNDUR TE LEVIZTE KUFIRI... NE JUG AI DO TE LEVIZTE SHUME PAK...DO TE MUND TE MERRNIM VETEM DISA FSHATRA AFER KUFIRIT QE KANE POPULLSI SHQIPTARE TE MIRFILLTE E NE MAXHORANCE...!

shpresoj ...per te gjithe te arrini te gjykoni drejt...sepse gjerat jane shume me te komplikuara sec duken...e nuk mjafton vetem deshira e mire e nje populli te vockel per ti ndryshuar.

----------


## The Dardha

Sot u cova nga gjumi dhe u kujtova se skam pune dhe po mendoja te shkoja te kerkoja, por nja 30 min mendimi thash kush me jep pune mua, fillova te mendoj vendet e punes asnjeri sishte per mua, keshtu duke menduar me zuri dreka edhe nxorra konkluzionin se gjetja e punes eshte utopi (por ne fakt jam une ai qe kam gjetur rehatin ne pertaci)

 Keshtu edhe puna e shqipetareve ska nevoj per te qene i zgjuar, me gojen brisk, as politikan per te dashur bashkimin e shqiperise, por vetem qellimi duhet te jete ne zemer dhe ate mund ta kete gjithkush, nga ruralet tek qytetaret, nga kosovaret deri tek camet.

Rrofte Shqiperia Etnike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## The Dardha

SHQIPERIA NUK SHITET AS BLIHET ME PARA!!!

----------


## MEDEA

RROFTE SHQIPERIA ETNIKE DARDHA... NDOSHTA KE TE DREJTE...KY NUK ESHTE DEBAT...POR SONDAZH...A JENI APO SJENI PER NJE ETNICITET?...DHE NEQOFTESE PYETJA ESHTE VETEM KAQ...KOT SA E KE HAPUR TEMEN...SE TE GJITHE PO DO THONE.

----------


## artur

PO! PO! PO!

----------


## dioni

Tema qe ju trajtoni eshte me te vertete mjaft interesante, por ne te njejten kohe edhe shume delikate. Ne shqiptaret ne rradhe te pare duhet te ulemi ne tavolinen e realitetit. Mendoj qe cdo shqiptar qe mendon per nje Shqiperi etnike enderron nje enderr qe sipas mendimit tim eshte e parealizueshme. Besoj qe cdo  njeri prej jush e njeh historine e Ballkanit. Nese ne Shqiptaret dikur (them dikur se tani per tani ende nuk jemi ne gjendje te mbajme ate qe kemi) do te arrijme nje gje te tille qe te ngreme zerin per te kerkuar nje Shqiperi etnike atehere nje gje e tille do te ndodhe edhe me shtetet e tjera, keshtu pershembull Gjermania do te kerkoje gjysmen e Polonise e pa permendur lemshin e Ballkanit. Mendoj qe nuk eshte gabim te kesh nje enderr te bukur por qe te besosh qe te arrihet nje gje e tille!!!!!!
Do te ishte mire qe ne shqiptaret ne rradhe te pare te mendonim per stabilizimin politik dhe ekonomik te te gjitha trevave ku jetojme, pasi edhe nese arrihet nje Shqiperi etnike qe une nuk besoj se mund te arrihet shqiptaret prap do te kerkojne te largohen ne Evrope ose Amerike.

Nderime

----------


## Blendi

C` ja fusni kot dhe ju a vlla.  
Shqiperi etnike nuk ka pase ndonjehere e as ka per tu be kurre. Jemi a s`jemi ne eshte tjeter pune, por s`na pyet kush neve.

----------

